# MSviking MBGFC Labor Day



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Due to college schedules and life ½ my normal crew (my girls, my nephew, brother etc) were not onboard. But being the last event of the season there was no way we were going to miss it. As always MBGFC puts on an awesome event! Good friends, awesome food and great prizes make for an outstanding event.

The weather forecast had us concerned as well as causing a significant number of boats to drop out, but we were committed. As it turned out the weather was not that bad at all, but you never really know so always best to stay in if you are in doubt.

Based on a variety of factors, Hiltons, recent reports, weather etc… we made the decision to stay close and concentrate in and around the nipple as the fishing has been excellent there this year.

We spent the day concentrating on the shallow side of the 100 fathom curve along the nipple. We were marking large bait balls in the 350-500’ range. This is where we focused. We jumped off a white early Saturday morning on my favorite Black Bart Hot Breakfast, which got us pumped up.

Later in the day we had a first happen to us, we were spooled by a blue marlin on 50# mono. It was due both to our errors as well as a fish that was hell bent on not getting caught. I have never seen a marlin run so hard, so fast straight away from a boat. She stayed on the surface for maybe half the run so it was quite a show. In less time than it took for us to clear lines 700 yards of mono was gone! Then pop! It happened amazingly fast. In hind sight I should have realized just how fast the fish was dumping the reel and made a U turn on her rather waiting to back down. I will know better next time!

We spent Saturday night bouncing around under a sea anchor at the nipple.

Sunday morning me 17 year old niece Sydney caught and released a small white marlin on the long rigger Black Bart mini 1656. That was it for us on Sunday, but I did give out 6 confirmation numbers (we were a committee boat) on Sunday. The bite was definitely hotter on Sunday than Saturday.

Overall we had a great time, sad that it brings with it the end of tournament season for the year. Already mentally planning for next season!!

If you can get out to the nipple / elbow area anytime soon, get out there as the water and blue and marlin are snapping!

Sorry for lack of pics with a short crew everyone was too busy to be taking many action pics!

Sunup on way out









Water color at the nipple









One of the few pics we took of Sydney's white









Sydney and dolphins









Sunset on way in









Brief video of Sydney's white
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=be157azTzhM


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice report Robert 

We bailed out in the tourney not due to weather but no real crew , so we left Thursday night and fun fished till sat night.

Went to the weight ins sat night which was pretty fun 

Sure wish I had a crew to fish it :-(

Good for you for making it happen :thumbsup:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Now that's fishing!!!! how big do you suppose the Marlin that spooled you do you think?


----------



## PoolBoy074 (May 2, 2012)

Great report!!!!


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, getting spooled like that on a Marlin will have you thinking "what if" for a long time, perhaps until next Memorial Day! As usual, thanks for the keen report. That pic of blue water says it all. 

Matt


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Great report. It sucks, getting spooled. It always results in the loss of a great lure as well as a great fish. Anytime it looks like we are going to get spooled, we clear one side and spin without worrying about what is still out there. Works great. Plenty of time to get the rest in then.


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice report. Congrats to Sydney on the white!


----------



## Water Boys (Aug 13, 2009)

Congrats to the winners! BTW, the MBGFC gave out 5-6 DJI Phantom drones. I just lost mine last week. If you won one and might want to sell it please contact me. Message me.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report Robert! Glad to see that teaser I let you borrow worked as well!


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Congrats on the white! We were at the nipple also. We had a knock down early Saturday and a white that came up behind a daisy chain but would not bite. The only thing we caught was a 25# YFT.

Were you able to get your boat into the waves Saturday night? We wallowed all night with the wind/waves from the south and the eastward current.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

eddy2419; We wallowed around as well, it was an unusual sea/wind/current setup for sure. We place a loop in our main sea anchor line about 20' off our bow, to this loop we attach a shorter line that we use to pull the bow around to adjust for wind and current being out of sync. Did not work Saturday night, we were tired campers come Sunday Am!


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

We were the 26 Regulator so we snapped more than we rolled. I am trying this next time. Same idea but with a snatch block.









09-03-2014, 02:30 PM #*8*  
gerg 
Senior Member









Join Date: Oct 2002
Location: mass/Point Judith, RI dockage
Posts: 9,029 










You can use what is called a pendant line. It attaches to your sea anchor rode via a snatch block, then you pull in on it and cleat it off either midship or astern. The more you pull, the more the bow will swing. 

This pic shows it deployed to give you an idea.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

That is what we do but given we are not in storm conditions it is so much easier to pre tie a simple loop in your sea anchor rode at 50-100 back from anchor (in calm conditions there is not much point putting out tons of rode) as you deploy the rode and you get to the loop, simply attach one of your dock lines to the loop. Now you have to lines to the sea anchor. If the wind and seas are not aligned you take the short line that you attached and take to the midship clean in the direction your want to pull your bow into. It's actually quite easy and works quite well. Last Sat the seas were weird with a multi direction roll that was hard for us to pin down. Everytime we thought we had it right it would swing to another direction. We eventually gave up and put up with the rolling.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Great job Robert!


----------

